# Träger-Winterhose für tiefe Minusgrade



## Creeping Death (2. November 2010)

Moin moin,

Ich habe lange im Internet und im Forum nach ner passenden Winterhose gesucht, aber leider auf keine brauchbare Information gestoßen. Weder gabs hier im forum eine passende Anfrage, noch gabs in den Shops zufriedenstellende Temparaturangaben über die Hosen.

Ich suche eine lange Trägerhose mit Fußschlaufen, gutem Polster und mit  winddichter und wasserabweisender Membran in der Front. Preisklasse um die 100-150 Euro. Sie sollte sehr sportlich sitzen und keine Falten werfen.

Da ich auch im tiefsten Winter fahre, sollte sie (logischerweise dadurch auch ich) tiefe Minusgrade um die -15° Celsius aushalten. Die Angaben in den Online-Shops, wie: "geeignet für die kalten Tage" usw sind für mich nicht ausreichend und ich möchte keinen Fehlkauf machen.

Was ich mir bis jetzt für den Winter gekauft habe:
Craft Siberian Glove,
Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX,
Shimano Accu 3D Sub-Zero Jacket (letztes Jahr),
Windstopper Balaclava.

Ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand dabei behilflich sein kann, die richtige Hose zu finden.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## RSC Leegebruch (2. November 2010)

Hast ja auch in meinem Tread geschrieben dann will ich mich mal revangieren!

Also die Schuhe hab ich auch, allerdings das Modell vom letzten Jahr und bei Minusgraden musste ich trotzdem Überschuhe anziehen weil die Zähenspitzen sonst tiefgekühlt waren!
Einlegesohlen also so ein Thermozeug war auch inside!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (2. November 2010)

Hallo,



RSC Leegebruch schrieb:


> Also die Schuhe hab ich auch, allerdings das Modell vom letzten Jahr und bei Minusgraden musste ich trotzdem Überschuhe anziehen weil die Zähenspitzen sonst tiefgekühlt waren!



die Schuhe hast du garantiert nicht.  Es handelt sich um das Artic Modell das er sich gekauft hat. Der ist deutlich besser isoliert als der normale Celsius GTX Schuh ... 
Bisher hab ich noch keine Erfahrungsberichte bei Minus graden dazu gesehen. Aber es sieht gut aus für den Schuh. Kannst ja hier mal in den Thread schauen ...

@Creeping Death. Deine Ausrüstung ist schon ganz gut für den Winter. Bisher bin ich auch nur mit einer normalen langen Fahrradhose mit Polser selbst bei -15° gefahren aber das ist mir auch zu kalt. Also wenn jemand so eine Hose empfehlen kann dann wäre auch ich dankbar. Ansonsten bleibt wohl einfach eine Laufhose unter die normale im Winter anzuziehen ...
Edith sagt: Sturmhaube finde ich übrigens auch gut. Den warmen Buzz nutze ich quasi als Schal mittlerweile...

Grüße


----------



## RSC Leegebruch (2. November 2010)

Jepp hab die Schuhe........................ohne Arctic!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (2. November 2010)

Die Artic version gibt es wohl auch erst seit diesem Jahr ...


----------



## bikefixx (2. November 2010)

Hi,
ich empfehle eine lange Hose mit Windstopperfront. Dann gibt´s schon mal keinen auskühlenden Fahrtwind an den Beinen. Bin im letzten Winter mit einer älteren Gonso Hose auch bei -13° gefahren. Zu Beginn etwas kalt an den Waden, aber wenn man auf Betriebstemperatur kommt, geht es dann. Radkollegen von mir haben sich die Craft Performance Storm und die Pearl Izumi Amfib Tight zugelegt. Beide mit flexibler Windstopperfront und mit 130,00 EUR noch bezahlbar. Mit Passform und Funktion bei Kälte sind die Jungs zufrieden. Fahre in diesem Winter auch die Craft Hose.  

Viele Grüße
bikefixx

akzent bikestyle Radbekleidung


----------



## Creeping Death (2. November 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich habe mich ein bischen über die beiden genannten Hosen informiert. Die Craft scheint wirklich gut zu sein. Allerdings möchte ich möglichst welche mit Fußschlaufen und ohne Reissverschlüsse an den Knöcheln. Ich bin bisher mit der Adidas Supernova Jogginghose gefahren, auch bei klirrender Kälte. Ich bin schon robust, was Kälte angeht, aber ich merke, dass mit ner wärmeren Hose mehr Leistung drin sein könnte. Ausserdem murrt mein Hintern nach ca 60-70 km rum, bei ner ungepolsterten Jogginghose ;(. Die Reissverschlüsse würden sich bei den halbstiefelähnlichen Schuhen unangenehm bemerkbar machen. Ein paar andere Vorschläge?

Die Northwave Celsius Arctic habe ich günstig erworben, kann aber keine Auskünfte über die Isolierung machen, da ich noch nicht die Gelegenheit hatte sie bei der entsprechenden Temparatur zu testen. Die Celsius GTX hat aber im MTB-Test sehr gut abgeschnitten gehabt. Also kann sie wohl nur wärmer sein, oder? Egal. Die Zeiten der nervigen Neopren-Überschuhe sind für mich endgültig vorbei.

@RSC Leegebruch

Revange angenommen


----------



## Robby78 (3. November 2010)

Es muss ja keine Winterhose mit Polster sein, da eine kurze Polsterhose darunter ebenfalls möglich ist und zusätzlichen Windschutz bieten kann. Somit kann die lange Hose darüber mehrmals getragen werden, sofern diese nicht witterungsbedingt verschmutzt / durchnäßt ist.


----------



## Creeping Death (3. November 2010)

Robby78 schrieb:


> Es muss ja keine Winterhose mit Polster sein, da eine kurze Polsterhose darunter ebenfalls möglich ist und zusätzlichen Windschutz bieten kann. Somit kann die lange Hose darüber mehrmals getragen werden, sofern diese nicht witterungsbedingt verschmutzt / durchnäßt ist.



Ich trage prinzipiell eine Unterhose drunter (mit Windstopper aber ohne Polster). Alle sagen, dass man das nicht tun sollte, aber hat sich bei mir so eingebürgert. Ich fühle mich wohler mit Unterhose. Jetzt muss es aber eine mit Polster sein.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich fahre auch den Winter durch
Letzten Winter habe ich mir die Unterhose und Unterhemd von Craft geholt.
Meine Hose ist eine Gore mit Softshell und Windstopper von 2009.
Von der Hose selbst bin ich ewtas entäuscht, aber mit der Craft-Unterhose habe ich bei - 15 °C absolut keine Probleme bei 2,5 h Fahrzeit.
Die Sommer-Unterhemden (Cool) habe ich auch von Craft, sowie andere Teile.

*Fazit: Top*

Mit einer Hose alleine, wirst du kaum warm bleiben


----------



## Creeping Death (3. November 2010)

Hast du eine kurze Unterhose getragen, oder eine lange? Ich stelle es mir extrem fummelig vor bis man eine lange Thermounterhose unter eine lange Radhose gekriegt hat.
Bis jetzt habe ich eine Kurze mit Windstopper von ROSE, aber ich merke nach langen Ausfahrten, dass sie nicht die beste ist. Will ja später noch Kinder kriegen, ohne zur Samenbank zu gehen und sich ein Cocktail zusammenmischen zu müssen (ausser es ist Happy-Hour ).

Das Craft Longsleeve-Unterhemd mit Windstopper möchte ich mir auch noch anschaffen. Soll sehr gut sein.

Bin zufälig auf diese Seite gestossen. Die erwähnten Craft Storm Trägerhosen zum günstigen Preis: 
http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/craft-performance-storm-bib-tights-with-pad-745.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polli (3. November 2010)

Guck mal bei adidas nach. Hab mal eine bei BOC bestellt für minus temperaturen. Modell weiß ich nicht die ist aber echt sehr gut.
Würde die Hose ohne Polster kaufen. Ich zieh dann ne radhose mit beinlingen oder knielingen an und die winterhose drüber. Das reicht auch wenns richtig kalt ist.

Gruß


----------



## Creeping Death (5. November 2010)

Moin moin.

Ich habe ein bißchen intensiver recherchiert und bin auf diese Hose gestoßen: DeMarchi Contour Plus. Im internet hört man ziemlich gutes darüber, ausser dass der Stoff bei äusseren Einwirkungen, wie bei Kontakt mit Ästen, fäden werfen kann. Davon mal abgesehen soll sie winddicht, wasserabweisend und warm sein. Fußschlaufen hat sie auch.

Leider ist sie in Deutschland ziemlich unbekannt und dementsprechend ist ein Händler, der diese Marke betreibt zu finden sehr schwer. Ich habe allerdings bei Ebay eine für 91 Euro gefunden.

Was denkt Ihr? Soll ich sie kaufen? Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dieser Hose machen können?


----------



## DarkGreen (8. November 2010)

Hallo, stehe vor dem gleichen Problem.

Suche dringend eine wirklich warme Winterhose.
Einsatz: tÃ¤glich 2*1,25h Arbeitsweg - unter ungÃ¼nstigen Bedingungen auch mal 1,75h; oder abends mit Umweg 2,125h (dann aber i.d.R. mit Pause - geht aber nicht immer z.B. bei ausverkauftem Konzert oder derartigem)
Fahre wirklich bei jedem Wetter.

Habe bereits 3 lange "Thermo" Radhosen, und jede ist fÃ¼r 0Â°C eigentlich schon zu dÃ¼nn. Noch eine von der Sorte kann ich also wirklich nicht brauchen. NatÃ¼rlich habe ich zusÃ¤tzlich noch lange Unterhosen - mit 2 davon und einer der 3 bin ich auch durch die letzten Winter gekommen.
5 Jahre ists her da hatte ich ne Winterhose, die den Namen verdiente, leider weiss ich das Fabrikat nicht mehr. Die hielt allerdings auch gerade so 2 Winter.

Die "Craft Performance Storm Bib" oben kÃ¶nnte interessant sein.
Gefunden habe ich sonst lediglich noch die Mavic:
http://www.mavic.com/de/product/bekleidung/bottoms/Men/Echapp%C3%A9e-Bib-Tight
die 170â¬ sind jetzt fÃ¼r mich auch kein Hinderniss, falls sie wirklich hÃ¤lt was sie verspricht.

Was erhoffe ich mir: bis -15Â° mit lediglich einer Unterhose.


----------



## Creeping Death (8. November 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade die Craft Performance Storm Bib aus England (kostenloser Versand) für 94 Euro

http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/craft-performance-storm-bib-tights-with-pad-745.html

und über Ebay die De Marchi Contour Plus Winter Bib für 91 Euro bestellt. 

Ich hab mich vorher über die Rückgabemöglichkeiten informiert. So werde ich sie beide mal anprobieren und die, die mir besser gefällt behalten und die andere zurückschicken. Der Erfahrungsbericht wird dann in kürze folgen .

P.S. Die neuen De Marchi Bibs in weiß sind echt ein Hingucker. Tolles Design. Sehen mit passender Jacke echt top aus. Aus Kostengründen habe ich eine aus der 2010 Kollektion in Schwarz bestellt.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (9. November 2010)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Hast du eine kurze Unterhose getragen, oder eine lange? Ich stelle es mir extrem fummelig vor bis man eine lange Thermounterhose unter eine lange Radhose gekriegt hat.
> Bis jetzt habe ich eine Kurze mit Windstopper von ROSE, aber ich merke nach langen Ausfahrten, dass sie nicht die beste ist. Will ja später noch Kinder kriegen, ohne zur Samenbank zu gehen und sich ein Cocktail zusammenmischen zu müssen (ausser es ist Happy-Hour ).
> 
> Das Craft Longsleeve-Unterhemd mit Windstopper möchte ich mir auch noch anschaffen. Soll sehr gut sein.
> ...




Hi,

alles Lang!
Mit der Unterhose (Warm Underpants) und dem Unterhemd (Warm Crewneck) sind minus 15 °C kein Problem.
Oben habe ich dann ein leicht angerautes Langarmtrikot und dann meine Löffler Softshell Winterjacke mit Windstopper vorne (Mod.: 2009) an.
Da ist es mir fast zu warm - mein Gefühl!

Beim Anziehen der "dünnen" Unterwäsche muss man nur darauf achten, dass man keine Fäden zieht. Das ist aber für mich auch schon das einzige Minus bei der Craft-Unterwäsche.

Bestell sie dir doch direkt bei Craft-Sports zum ansehen - ist Versandkosten frei.

Ist jeden Cent werd


----------



## Creeping Death (9. November 2010)

Hi Albert,

Danke für die Info .

Das Craft-Windstopper Schiess-mich-tot-langarm-Unterhemd werde ich mir gleich auch bestellen. Alle, die's haben - inklusive mein Schwager - schwärmen davon. Allerdings habe ich eine sehr gute Adresse für Craft-Kleidung gefunden: alwaysriding.co.uk. Da gibts das Unterhemd für nur 49 Euro anstatt 65 Euro in Deutschland. Die Siberian Glove für 32 anstatt 49 Euro. Und alles ohne Versandkosten. Einfach bei der Bestellung "Novembership" eintragen.

Ne Lange Unterhose scheint für mich ne fummlige Angelegenheit zu sein. Ich bin letztes Jahr bei -15 Grad mit der Adidas Supernova Jogginghose nur mit kurzer Windstopper Unterhose gefahren. Richtig kalt wurde es nur im Bereich der Familienplanung . Ich werde meine zwei bestellten Radhosen mal Testen und bei Bedarf noch ne lange Unterhose von Craft kaufen. Generell werden die Hosen mich auf jeden Fall wärmer halten als meine Jogginghose, die nicht mal eine Windstopper-Funktion bietet.

Gracias.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. November 2010)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Hi Albert,
> 
> Danke für die Info .
> 
> Das Craft-Windstopper Schiess-mich-tot-langarm-Unterhemd werde ich mir gleich auch bestellen. Alle, die's haben - inklusive mein Schwager - schwärmen davon. Allerdings habe ich eine sehr gute Adresse für Craft-Kleidung gefunden: alwaysriding.co.uk. Da gibts das Unterhemd für nur 49 Euro anstatt 65 Euro in Deutschland.



Also ich habe mein Craft WS Unterhemd lang beim outdoor-broker.de für 39,- bekommen . Vielleicht kommt das Teil nochmal rein...


----------



## Creeping Death (9. November 2010)

Danke Apoptygma,

Hab mir den Newsletter abonniert.


----------



## apoptygma (9. November 2010)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Danke Apoptygma,
> 
> Hab mir den Newsletter abonniert.



Gerne....hab da schon 2 mal zugeschlagen! Ab und an sollte man manchen Preis aber nachgooglen, denn es MUSS nicht immer das allergünstigste Angebot sein.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. November 2010)

outdoor-broker... Ich kann die leeren Kartons von denen nicht mehr zählen... 

Die Unterhemden waren in der letzten Zeit schon zwei Mal drin. Werden sicher noch mal rein kommen.


----------



## chris4711 (11. November 2010)

Obwohl theoretisch eine Hose + ein Trikot ausreichen 'könnte' weil das Zeug nach nem Waschgang so extrem schnell wieder trocken ist, hat man ja doch bisschen was an Auswahl wenn man häufiger fährt > schon teuer der Sport  
Bin heute Morgen (ca. 3/4 Grad +) mal mit kurzer Bux (inkl. Polster) + Überhose gefahren (Überhose war eigentlich nur für Regen & Siffwetter gedacht war) - hat sehr gut funktioniert.

Will mir aber auch noch ne weitere, lange Radhose zulegen u werde da auf jeden Fall mal nach was soft-shell artigem Ausschau halten, weil die vorhandenen ('gefüttert' - 'thermo' - 'winddicht'...), wie DarkGreen auch schon schrieb, unter 0 Grad & je nach Tourdauer einfach bisschen zu kalt sind. 

Lt. nem Kumpel sollen die Assos 'ganz ganz toll' sein, aber er (Weichei  ) fährt nicht oft in der Kälte und die Ladenpreise haben mich bisschen abgeschreckt > 250 Euro, im Internet hab i aber noch nicht verglichen.

Neben den Standartmodellen sämtlicher Hersteller (Ladenpreise zwischen ca. 99 und 149 Euro + / -) hab ich neulich im Laden ne Dynamics entdeckt. Schien auf den ersten Blick sehr gut verarbeitet / gutes Polster + soft shell. Für 80 Euro auch nicht zu teuer. Werde diese demnächst noch mal anprobieren...


----------



## Al_Borland (11. November 2010)

Assos kostet aber auch richtig Asche. Wer das Geld ausgeben will - bitte, nix dagegen. 

Windstopper ist etwas strammer und nicht so dehnungsfähig wie normales Lycra. Daran muss man sich erst mal gewöhnen, weil es die Bewegung der Beine etwas einschränkt. Kalte Knie sind aber eindeutig schlimmer.


----------



## DarkGreen (11. November 2010)

Kniewärmer müssen bei mir zusätzlich ohnehin sein - Windstopper hin oder her - auch mit meiner zuk. hoffentlich guten Winterhose werde ich die noch tragen und zwar:

uncooler geht nicht aber sieht ja keiner:
aus dem Orthopädiebedarf / Sanitätshaus
wichtig: geeignetes Moddell, ohne Patella-Öffnung (Kniescheibe)
http://www.shop-apotheke.com/arzneimittel/7632080/futuro-kniebandage-m.htm?expa=gob.csv*_7632080
und man braucht natürlich ein paar

halten bei mir seit 7 Jahren


----------



## Hoschy (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Tipp DarkGreen ,

kannst Du eventuell kurz erläutern wie die Größenangaben zu verstehen sind? Habe zwar Thermo-Beinlinge, aber die Knie machen bei derzeitigen Temperaturen leider Probs...

Grüße Hoschy


----------



## Veloce (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab für den Winter eine  Kalas No Wind Trägerhosen ohne Einsatz .
In Kombination mit einer  kurzen Trägerhose mit Polster reicht die  für knackige
Minusgrade . Die Vorderseite ist ganz mit Windstopper versehen .
Sie sitzt genauso gut wie eine teure Hose kostet aber nur 86,- .
Für mich eine der genialsten Hosen .
Erhältlich bei  Händlern des Ra-co Radsport Großhandels .


----------



## supiboy (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich trage im Winter immer eine kurze Trägerhose, dann eine lange Merino Unterhose, ist glaube ich von Wollpower mit 400g/m² ( aus dem Jagdzubehör ). Die ist sehr warm und dann eine lange Radhose mit Trägern und Schlaufen ohne Polster von Gonso drüber, die ist auch winddicht und wasserabweisend. Da ich ne echte Frostbeule bin, habe ich mich für diese Combo entschieden und bin so den letzten Winter gefahren. Für diejenigen die nicht so kältempfindlich sind, könnte es zu warm werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baden_biker (2. Dezember 2010)

Creeping Death schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade die Craft Performance Storm Bib aus England (kostenloser Versand) für 94 Euro
> 
> http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/craft-performance-storm-bib-tights-with-pad-745.html
> 
> ...



Wann kommt der Erfahrungsbericht ?

Mich würde aber besonders interessieren, wie die Erfahrungen mit www.alwaysriding.co.uk sind. Wie sind die Lieferzeiten, Umtauschabwicklung... bzw. kann man da mit gutem Gefühl bestellen


----------



## Creeping Death (17. Dezember 2010)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Wann kommt der Erfahrungsbericht ?
> 
> Mich würde aber besonders interessieren, wie die Erfahrungen mit www.alwaysriding.co.uk sind. Wie sind die Lieferzeiten, Umtauschabwicklung... bzw. kann man da mit gutem Gefühl bestellen



Nach etwas langer Abstinenz bin ich wieder da und der langersehnte Erfahrungsbericht ist mit im Gepäck .

Aaaaalso, Ich habe mich für die  DeMarchi Contour Plus entschieden. Ausschlaggebend war die Passform, die Schlaufen und das wasserabweisende Material.

Die Hose ist sehr leicht und bequem anzuziehen, obwohl es am Bein keinen Reißverschluss hat. Sie wirft keine Falten. Die Windstopper-Membranen  bedecken die Knie und die Oberschenkel-Muskel. Die Träger sind zwar etwas schmaler, als bei manch anderer Marke, aber da hat nichts unangenehm gedrückt. Obwohl sie nicht zu 100% Flachnähte hat, habe ich die normalen Nähte nie gespürt. 

Allerdings ist der Windschutz doch etwas geringer, als ich erwartet hatte. In der Produktbeschreibung wird aber auch erwähnt, dass sie nicht komplett winddicht sei. Jedenfalls ist sie wärmer als meine Adidas Supernova Jogging-Tights.

Ein Sitzpolster ist die beste Erfindung, gleich nach der Spülmaschine . Es ist ein tolles gefühl, während der Fahrt nicht an den Ar... zu denken. Allerdings ist es schon ein komisches gefühl, so eine Masse zwischen den Beinen zu haben. So müssen sich wohl Babies fühlen, wenn sie mit Windeln rumlaufen . Nach ein paar Fahrten gewöhnt man sich aber daran.

Die Craft Performance Bib Tights habe ich zurückgeschickt, da ich von einer Firma, die eigentlich Top-Kleidung herstellt, erwartet hätte, dass die Qualität in manchen Bereichen besser hätte sein müssen. Die Falten, die es im Kniebereich wirft, sind in meinen Augen ein Designfehler und sollten korrigiert werden. Das ist keine große Kunst. Ausserdem empfand ich den Reißverschluss in Kombination mit den hohen NW Celsius Artic als störend. Ansonsten ist die Hose sehr gut. Für diejenigen, die diese Sachen nicht stören, kann ich die Hose nur empfehlen.

Über AlwaysRiding kann ich nur gutes sagen. Ich hatte die Ware 4 Tage nach Bestellung in meiner Hand und der Rückversand war auch problemlos. Allerdings sollte man generell beim Kauf im Ausland berücksichtigen, dass der Rückversand meistens nicht kostenlos erfolgt. Man muss schon einkalkulieren, dass man ein paar Euro zuzahlen muss, ist aber nicht bei jedem Shop der Fall. War in meinem Fall aber kein Problem. Ich kann AlwaysRiding wirklich wärmstens empfehlen. Meine Craft Siberian Gloves haben dort z.B. nur 32 Euro gekostet. Ach ja, in meinem Fall habe ich keine Versandkosten bezahlt.

Ich hoffe die informationen helfen weiter bei der Suche nach guten Klamotten und einem Top-Onlineshop.

Adios muchachos y muchachas.


----------



## baden_biker (18. Dezember 2010)

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht 

Mittlerweile habe ich bei alwaysriding auch schon fleissig bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Lieferung war anfang Dezember auch kostenlos, zurückschicken musste ich nichts.

Habe ich dich richtig  verstanden und die Rücksendung ist dort kostenlos ?
Ein Rücksende-Adressaufkleber lag zwar dabei, aber der reicht doch vermutlich nicht für eine kostenlose Rücksendung, oder?


----------



## Creeping Death (19. Dezember 2010)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Danke für deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich bei alwaysriding auch schon fleissig bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Lieferung war anfang Dezember auch kostenlos, zurückschicken musste ich nichts.
> 
> ...



Hi BB,

Nichts zu danken . 
Die Rücksendung ist nicht kostenlos. Das steht auch auf dem Info-Blatt drauf. Nur der Versand war kostenlos.

Gruß,

C Death


----------

